# Dude! That is unheard of!



## SELFBOW (Jul 20, 2014)

That was the reply I got this am after sending a pic to one of my good friends y'all know on here.

This am was a struggle. Ive found a drain thats 1 mile long between roads and I walked it 4 times this am because I am confident based on what Ive seen sign wise that its being used heavily. I struck out on pigs totally and only seen 1 in there on Friday.

I dug deeper into another spot where I shot the Diamondback and it turns into one huge palmetto flat nearing the river. Again another spot I expect to see game.


Played around w frogs in a few holes and gave one of my Dirty Dozen another kill.
"Obi" my small game rivercane w obsidian point scored and back in the quiver for another turn.


Anyways back to my first pass thru. Friday I had a Doe walk into 25 yards and got pics of her which was really cool but this am as Im walking down the drain I notice a bedded deer up ahead.....with its head on the ground towards its tail....

I get to 30 yds and it picks it head up and its a nice 8pt.

Played w my phone trying to zoom in closer...


Cropped it out....


I finally decided to video and this is the unedited version.....
It didn't matter how the rest of day turned out after this encounter.....
Ive been lucky lately seeing game and getting close and glad to share it.....


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 20, 2014)

That takes skill....  To sneak up to a bedded whitetail and get that close is, well,  unheard of!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 20, 2014)

That's some good sneakin!


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice, how close did you get?


----------



## JBranch (Jul 20, 2014)

I can see it now, Copperhead bites buck, spot and stalk.....


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 20, 2014)

Sweet. I enjoyed the video up until the end.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, that was pretty awesome. Good job Martin.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 21, 2014)

It's one of those new run away decoys.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 21, 2014)

All the critters you see and get    IT AINT   LUCK


----------

